# Select grade brisket?



## Mark Adams (May 16, 2018)

Brisket in my area isn’t available at every grocery store, some have choice, others only carry select. Is it worth the time to cook a select brisket or should I just go ahead and stick to choice or prime? I’ve only cooked a couple in my time, is it good to start with select and go up to choice when I get more comfortable? Or should I just stick with one grade and go with choice? (Prime isn’t available here except for restaurants)
Thanks for the help!


----------



## texomakid (May 16, 2018)

I cook select briskets quite often. Low and slow. cook them tender.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2018)

If we were talking, med/rare steak, Select is not very good. The difference between Select and Choice is much less noticable with low and slow brisket. Now even with brisket, the difference between Select and Prime is huge...JJ


----------



## phatbac (May 16, 2018)

I cook select brisket often too. occasionally we get choice but usually its select. My briskets come out very well and taste great. Go ahead and try a select brisket and prefect your technique on it then when the opportunity for a higher grade comes along you can compare.

that's select brisket












IMG_20170812_174449.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 15, 2017







Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Mark Adams (May 16, 2018)

Thanks guys, select it is! (Until there’s a sale on choice, haha)


----------

